# Iron Man was freakin' awesome!



## Kickapoo (May 2, 2008)

Anyone else agree???!!


----------



## Rilvor (May 2, 2008)

No >=|


----------



## Kickapoo (May 2, 2008)

Awww, how come?


----------



## Rilvor (May 2, 2008)

Actually I haven't seen it nor will I, I'm just disagreeing for the fun of it


----------



## Kickapoo (May 2, 2008)

rofl


----------



## Azure (May 2, 2008)

How dare you defile our beautiful forum!!!  This would go under The Tube.  That being said, I ain't seen the movie.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

I will be seeing the movie in approximately three hours. I'll let you know what I thought when I get back.


----------



## Greyscale (May 2, 2008)

For some reason there was an 8:00 premier yesterday. I went and saw it with a couple of friends.

Other then the somewhat cliche plot, the movie was freaking awsome!


----------



## Azure (May 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I will be seeing the movie in approximately three hours. I'll let you know what I thought when I get back.



Do please, as I don't want to spend 8.50 and get another Transformers.


----------



## Huey (May 3, 2008)

Holy fuck. From now on, no one uses "Transformers" and "Iron Man" in the same internet.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 3, 2008)

It had good comedic moments in it that other superhero films I've seen did not have. Though it felt like every other superhero movie that has came out, it was a good watch for me


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 3, 2008)

It's a good movie, although toward the end it did get a bit cheesy, but it crawled out of that area pretty quickly. I'd give it 3.5 out of 5.


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2008)

Best super hero movie evar. But that's not really saying much.

When are they going to make a Green Arrow movie? That's what I _really_ want to see.


----------



## Entlassen (May 3, 2008)

My only complaint was that there wasn't really enough action scenes. There was a sufficient amount, but there needed to be more. Other than that, it was so good that I got a boner.


----------



## Fou-lu (May 3, 2008)

It was surprisingly good.
The best super hero movies to me are still Batman Begins and Spiderman, but this one definitely ranks 3rd.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 4, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> My only complaint was that there wasn't really enough action scenes. There was a sufficient amount, but there needed to be more. Other than that, it was so good that I got a boner.



I have to agree, I wish there was more fighting.  Though the "dogfight" with the Raptors in the air was pretty cool....hopefully the next installment will have more...*can't wait*


----------



## Dyluck (May 4, 2008)

Next movie will feature War Machine.

Calling it now.


----------



## foxhunter (May 4, 2008)

just saw it. to me it was good but could have been way better. more fight scenes were needed. also the last fight scene... god do i dare say it... it felt like fucking transformers. oh shit i said it im ganna be ripped to shreds by yall. but i give it a solid 3 of 5. it won't be making my DVD library thats for sure.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 4, 2008)

I enjoyed Iron Man overall.  I'm not going to go into semantics.  It provided me with a couple hours of entertainment and that's more than most things do for me nowadays.


----------



## Entlassen (May 4, 2008)

foxhunter said:


> it felt like fucking transformers.



Except for the part where it was actually good.

Also, your name makes me sad.


----------



## Jack (May 4, 2008)

hell yeah Iron Man rocks! I saw it yesterday and the rocket boot testing part was hilarious. did any one watch after the credits where nick fury the director of shield talks to Iron Man. you know that means their is going to be a second Iron Man movie.


----------



## foxhunter (May 4, 2008)

it just wasnt awesome to me it was gewd not great. when it comes to comic book heros i want action. it annoyed me how they had only 3 fight scenes there should have been more. but i always like how stan is in his movies.  

btw why dose my name make you sad entlassen? i dont hunt foxs. i luve them to much. im a fox and a hunter not i hunt foxes


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 4, 2008)

foxhunter said:


> it just wasnt awesome to me it was gewd not great. when it comes to comic book heros i want action. it annoyed me how they had only 3 fight scenes there should have been more. but i always like how stan is in his movies.
> 
> btw why dose my name make you sad entlassen? i dont hunt foxs. i luve them to much. *im a fox and a hunter not i hunt foxes*



Then your screen name should be "Hunter Fox"...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Entlassen (May 4, 2008)

foxhunter said:


> it just wasnt awesome to me it was gewd not great. when it comes to comic book heros i want action. it annoyed me how they had only 3 fight scenes there should have been more. but i always like how stan is in his movies.
> 
> btw why dose my name make you sad entlassen? i dont hunt foxs. i luve them to much. im a fox and a hunter not i hunt foxes



Oh, I knew your name meant a fox who hunts, not one who hunts foxes. But the sport of hunting foxes makes me sad. And your name reminded me of such.


----------



## ShaneO))) (May 7, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Except for the part where it was actually good.
> 
> Also, your name makes me sad.



Also except for the part where it was nothing like transformers at all. Oh wait that was the whole damn movie LOL!


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 9, 2008)

Iron Man was formulaic, but it's almost impossible not to be with super hero movies. Everything that happened in that movie I saw coming from a mile away but it was still a damn good show. I love that suit. Did anyone else think of the trailer for Starcraft 2 when Tony was suiting up? lol


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Iron Man was formulaic, but it's almost impossible not to be with super hero movies. Everything that happened in that movie I saw coming from a mile away but it was still a damn good show. I love that suit. Did anyone else think of the trailer for Starcraft 2 when Tony was suiting up? lol



I did. High five.


----------



## Zala (May 12, 2008)

Ironman was so good that I watched it in the cinemas TWICE! I loved it. DVD, please!


----------



## Entlassen (May 14, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Did anyone else think of the trailer for Starcraft 2 when Tony was suiting up? lol



Yeah. Also, my two other friends there immediately rose their fingers and did an imitation of the King from those shitty Zelda CD-i games when Obadiah Stane said "Tony Stark, my boy!"


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 14, 2008)

I loved Ironman's suit.  I thought it was well designed.  Everything looked like it would work in real life.  The whole movie was intense.  It kept you entertained to the very end.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Next movie will feature War Machine.
> 
> Calling it now.



Agreed.  You see a glimpse of it in the actual movie, and the ending credits gives a glimpse of its rotary gun.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 19, 2008)

Iron Man wasn't horrible, it's one of the few comic book movies I would actually recommend.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 19, 2008)

I would recommend most comic book adaptations that end with the number 1.


----------



## Dyluck (May 19, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I would recommend most comic book adaptations that end with the number 1.



But... none of their titles end with the number one....


----------



## Fox Amoore (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 19, 2008)

One of the few movies where there wasn't a part that made me go... "umm hurry it up" as it was well paced. I don't know what people were expecting when they say "predictable" ...an M Knight Shyamalan movie? It's already got it's comic book history, and you know fanboys go nuts when it strays too much from the original comic. 

Jeff Bridges look is such a departure of what I remember him from, it was so strange.


----------

